# Minikin V2 GX180-UT chip instead of GX180-HT



## DirtyD (23/3/17)

Hi All,

I realised recently after updating to new firmware V38 , whenever I put the device off it shows me the chip name as GX180-UT not as GX180-HT..

Anyone else experience this or is it just me ? I know the V2 has a HT chip , but maybe this is a fault on the firmware (programmed to display UT instead of HT) and not with my mod...

Help please or input


----------



## Yagya (23/3/17)

i see mine also has the GX180-UT chip. It could be the newer v2 came with the "HT" chip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

